# Good lightning/storm sound effects?



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I figured I would check here first in case, as I know where can get a CD, but never know  I am planning on using the storm sounds along with strobes on the front of the western town facade for my haunt this year, so looking around for the best quality materials. And advice is great, and thank you in advance!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Are you looking for a CD with thunder storms on it? If so here is what I have.
http://www.4shared.com/audio/FsJLy3-X/Thunderstorm.html


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

pdcollins6092 said:


> Are you looking for a CD with thunder storms on it? If so here is what I have.
> http://www.4shared.com/audio/FsJLy3-X/Thunderstorm.html


That is helpful indeed, thank you very much~!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a release from Big Scream CDs called "Thunderstorm". One hour of very good, high quality effects.


----------

